# أريد كتاب عن إدارة العقود الهندسية



## محمد82 (2 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

أريد من الإخوة والأخوات الأعزاء من حملة الماجستير و الدكتورة في تخصص (إدارة المشاريع الهندسية )أن يزودونا بكتاب [ادارة العقود الهندسية] وأيضا بعض الأبحاث والتقرير والملخصات المتعلقة بهذا المساق وذلك للضرورة القصوى .......................................... وبارك الله فيكم
construction contract 
construction laws


----------



## nagopc (4 فبراير 2007)

*عن العقود*

مذكرة وافية بالعربي
كتابة المهندس البلتاجي بجامعه المنصورة
:12: :12: :12:​


----------



## محمد82 (5 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا*

اشكرك جزيل الشكر لهذه المشاركة والملف رائع وكما انني انتظر المزيد من الشباب


----------



## abu_haneen (12 فبراير 2007)

لكم الف شكر هلي هذي الساهمات القيمه


----------



## nagopc (21 فبراير 2007)

*الفيديك و الوانه الاربعة*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=352384#post352384​

The new Red Book is the traditional form for civil engineering construction in which the Contractor constructs to the Employer's design. There is however provision for the Contractor to carry out design where specified. The form maintains the role of the Engineer and the payment mechanism is based on measure and value. The new Red Book revises the previous Red Book version and incorporates current thinking on the management of contracts.
The new Yellow Book replaces the existing Yellow and Orange Books. It is intended to be used for Design and Build contracts and for Plant Contracts. The Engineer administers the contract and payment is on periods or installments of the Lump Sum.
The Green Book is an entirely new FIDIC form and adopts the overall risk philosophy of the Red and Yellow Books. It is intended for contracts of low capital value or simple contracts of short duration such as dredging works. There is no Engineer and the payment mechanism is required to be specified in the Appendix to the Form of Agreement, but payment is at monthly intervals.
The new Silver Book is an entirely new FIDIC form for BOT and similar projects. It is intended to be used on fixed-price turn key projects. There is no Engineer, instead the Employer deals directly with the Contractor. Risk is placed largely with the Contractor. Payment is on periods or installments of the Lump Sum.


----------



## م/أسامة (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم , وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود الراءع


----------



## eng_houssam (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله عليك أخي nagopc الكتاب أكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. زيد (24 فبراير 2008)

*كتاب عقود التشييد*

هذا كتاب رائع لمن لا يطلب تخصصاً في الموضوع، وهو يحتوي معلومات ممتازة وكافية لمعظم المهندسين. بالمناسبة فمحاضرة الأستاذ البلتاجي تعتمد في عدد من مفاهيمها عليه.

لكن أود هنا تسجيل تحفظي على طريقة تناول بعض المواضيع، مثلاً عرض أنواع عقود التشييد. فهنالك خلط كبير بين أنواع العقود (Contract Types) ونظم التنفيذ (Project Delivery Systems)، وعموماً فالكثير حتى من المختصين يقعون في مثل ذلك الخلط، لكن الكتاب جيد على أية حال.


----------



## merawem (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
للأمانة العلمية فإن كتاب المهندس البلتاجي بجامعه المنصورة هو منهج مادة تقنية مدنية - عقود التشييد - مدن 209 
بالمملكة العربية السعودية مع اضافة بعض المصطلحات الانجليزية 
وهو الكتاب الموجود في رد الأخ م. زيد


----------



## aaza (3 مايو 2010)

والله انتة رائع


----------



## محمدابوحسان (28 فبراير 2011)

كتاب روووووووووووعة تسلم اديكم ياشباب


----------



## mohammedsharaby (1 مارس 2011)

الى الامام دوماً


----------



## mohammedsharaby (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------

